# Purchasing my first slab mold - BB with dividers?



## sue1965 (Dec 3, 2016)

So, I've been on quite a roll of soapmaking...keeping quite busy making batch after batch.  I only have two types of molds (well 3 really) that I use: silicone loaf and wooden upright column mold with removable divider from BB.
I love being creative with swirls/decorating but need to move onto something else.  My creativity is getting the best of me 

I am looking at purchasing a slab mold and looking for feedback - considering the BB 18 bar mold with dividers.  Reviews are good but wondering what are thoughts of whoever has it and did you get the silicone liner/bottom insert or do you just line it yourself?  I cut my loaf bars with a small soap cutter so the thought of perfectly formed bars is perfect.  Thoughts?

Let me add also that I have started selling to friends/family.  I feel I have tweaked my bars and have come up with some awesome soap recipes that they love, but I can't seem to generate enough soap out of the loafs to keep up and the batches are too small.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 3, 2016)

I have their 9 bar one and like it a lot. I highly recommend getting the silicone liner for it. I initially bought it without the liner and found that putting in the dividers often tore holes in my freezer paper. The only downside is that the lid doesn't fit snugly on the box with the liner - it kind of rests on top of it. 

If you CPOP, don't get it. BB says you cannot use it in the oven.  

If I was buying one today, I'd probably go for the Nurture one since you can CPOP with it. Not that I do that very often, but I like to have the option...


----------



## sue1965 (Dec 3, 2016)

Good thought Snappy about the cpop.  I love the look of the Nurture molds and the reviews are great, but I didn't see that theirs had dividers, something I was really hoping for.   As for the lid, BB suggests flipping it over when the liner is in.  Have you tried that?


----------



## Omneya (Dec 3, 2016)

I have the 9 bar one. Just the silicone liner and dividers and plastic edges. The silicone fits right in USPS Priority Box A. So no need to buy the wooded part..if ya want to save money.


----------



## ibct1969 (Dec 3, 2016)

I have the 9 bar one as well, with the silicone liner and dividers.  It's pretty awesome- the soap slips right off the dividers when it's time to take the soap out of the mold.  My only issue with the dividers is that if you do swirls at a light trace, the colors will 'pull' down when you insert the dividers.  This happened to me when I used it the first time.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 3, 2016)

sue1965 said:


> Good thought Snappy about the cpop.  I love the look of the Nurture molds and the reviews are great, but I didn't see that theirs had dividers, something I was really hoping for.   As for the lid, BB suggests flipping it over when the liner is in.  Have you tried that?



I didn't notice that the Nurture slab mold doesn't have dividers... bummer.

For the BB one, I just let the wooden top rest on the top of the silicone mold. It's never a problem for me - it just isn't a snug fit... if that makes sense.


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 3, 2016)

Omneya said:


> I have the 9 bar one. Just the silicone liner and dividers and plastic edges. The silicone fits right in USPS Priority Box A. So no need to buy the wooded part..if ya want to save money.



You rock!  I'd discovered it fits almost perfectly in one of the small Amazon Prime boxes, but I have to put a piece of cardboard on the bottom or I get bowing between the flaps there.  Also have to tuck 2 pieces of cardboard along the edge.  Going to try it in the next Priority box I get!


----------



## sue1965 (Dec 3, 2016)

Omneya said:


> I have the 9 bar one. Just the silicone liner and dividers and plastic edges. The silicone fits right in USPS Priority Box A. So no need to buy the wooded part..if ya want to save money.



What a great idea! Of course I want to same money  Ahhh, now what to do.  I'm so confused lol!!  A good mold is a super investment but I just hate spending so much money.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 3, 2016)

The Nurture 15 bar slab mold has dividers. It is a separate purchase: https://nurturesoap.com/collections...bar-slab-mold-divider-set?variant=20034260742

I love my Nurture loaf molds so much that when I decided to get a slab mold, that is what I got (Christmas gift from DH). It makes so much soap, though, that I have only used it a couple of times. I just give my soaps away, and tend to make 1-3 lb batches so I can have the fun of making it, but only be swimming in soap rather than drowning in it. If you are wanting the ability to make larger batches, it might work well for you. Not to confuse the issue...:?


----------



## Omneya (Dec 3, 2016)

Catastrophe said:


> You rock!  I'd discovered it fits almost perfectly in one of the small Amazon Prime boxes, but I have to put a piece of cardboard on the bottom or I get bowing between the flaps there.  Also have to tuck 2 pieces of cardboard along the edge.  Going to try it in the next Priority box I get!



I forgot to mention that i do put the flaps in to make it more sturdy. I also then just cut it down to almost the height of the silicone mold and use the pieces i cut off to wedge in the sides to make it a tight fit


----------



## bbr (Dec 7, 2016)

I've had the Nurture Convertable Slab mold on my wishlist for about a year now.  I'm hoping something good happens this Christmas and I can splurge.


----------



## sue1965 (Dec 7, 2016)

bbr said:


> I've had the Nurture Convertable Slab mold on my wishlist for about a year now.  I'm hoping something good happens this Christmas and I can splurge.



Although I love that one, it is way out of my budget.  I went with the BB 18 bar slab.  I can't wait till it arrives and I can try it out! I will probably get the 36 bar divider too because people have been asking for guest size bars.


----------



## bbr (Dec 7, 2016)

sue1965 said:


> Although I love that one, it is way out of my budget.  I went with the BB 18 bar slab.  I can't wait till it arrives and I can try it out! I will probably get the 36 bar divider too because people have been asking for guest size bars.



I was unaware that they had a smaller divider. I'll have to check that out and reevaluate my wants, I think!


----------



## sue1965 (Dec 7, 2016)

bbr said:


> I was unaware that they had a smaller divider. I'll have to check that out and reevaluate my wants, I think!



Yes they have a 36 bar divider that fits in it. I need to chill on the soaping orders for now but geez, do I want that!  Hello Christmas bonus where are you lol!! My wish list is growing :razz:


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 8, 2016)

I have two of the 18 bar mold and four silicone liners and dividers.  I will make the soap, cover it with the lid upsidedown (it doesn't fit right side up with the silicone liner)  let it sit overnight or 24 hrs, take out the silicone liner (I don't remove the soap from the liner at this time, still too soft) and use the mold with the other liner and dividers.  It has doubled my production!  Some dividers do bow, but that is my only complaint!


----------



## sue1965 (Dec 8, 2016)

TBandCW said:


> I have two of the 18 bar mold and four silicone liners and dividers.  I will make the soap, cover it with the lid upsidedown (it doesn't fit right side up with the silicone liner)  let it sit overnight or 24 hrs, take out the silicone liner (I don't remove the soap from the liner at this time, still too soft) and use the mold with the other liner and dividers.  It has doubled my production!  Some dividers do bow, but that is my only complaint!



That's a great idea!!  With the mold I have now, I just can't keep up.  As far as the bowing goes, I thought I read on their website somewhere that you can heat the dividers with water to straighten them out. It said that they can warp.  Might want to check that out.  I also love the idea of not having to cut the soap.  I do still plane or trim mine because I don't like scratchy edges and I think they look cleaner.


----------



## bbr (Dec 8, 2016)

TBandCW said:


> I have two of the 18 bar mold and four silicone liners and dividers.  I will make the soap, cover it with the lid upsidedown (it doesn't fit right side up with the silicone liner)  let it sit overnight or 24 hrs, take out the silicone liner (I don't remove the soap from the liner at this time, still too soft) and use the mold with the other liner and dividers.  It has doubled my production!  Some dividers do bow, but that is my only complaint!



That's something else I was wondering about, just after looking at BB's product photo. Some of the dividers looked curved.  Glad to know there's a way to straighten them. It's a shame that you'd have to do that in the first place though.


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 12, 2016)

sue1965 said:


> That's a great idea!!  With the mold I have now, I just can't keep up.  As far as the bowing goes, I thought I read on their website somewhere that you can heat the dividers with water to straighten them out. It said that they can warp.  Might want to check that out.  I also love the idea of not having to cut the soap.  I do still plane or trim mine because I don't like scratchy edges and I think they look cleaner.


I also bevel mine,  the edges are just too sharp!


----------

